# Help me out please! Confused about NOC codes!



## bolywoodexistentialcrisis (Apr 2, 2018)

So here is the source of my confusion: I am eligible for two NOCs, 2151 (architect, class A) and 2251 (architectural technologist, class B). I have read that someone people got a rejection from listing their profile under NOC 2151, the reasons are hazy as to why. So i wanted to apply under NOC 2251 (even though I am quite overqualified for this NOC) just to be on the safe side. 

Now the NOC 2251 is class B, so I wonder if it will effect my score or how soon i get my ETA. Grateful for any pointers!!

Yours Anxiously


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

"The architect profession is regulated in Canada. ... By law, you can only practice as an architect in Canada, or use the title “Architect,” if you have been licensed as a full member from the provincial or territorial regulatory body where you intend to work."

I suspect this would be the reason why many non-Canadians wouldn't qualify for that NOC Code.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will need letters from your employer, about the exact content of your job.
That means that you will have to select the NOC code that is the closest to your day to day job.

Looking at the government website, it explicitly states that NOC 2251 rules out someone who is an Architect (noc 2151):
NOC 2011 - 2251 - Architectural technologists and technicians - Unit group

The educational level of 2151 is much higher than 2251.


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

bolywoodexistentialcrisis said:


> So here is the source of my confusion: I am eligible for two NOCs, 2151 (architect, class A) and 2251 (architectural technologist, class B). I have read that someone people got a rejection from listing their profile under NOC 2151, the reasons are hazy as to why. So i wanted to apply under NOC 2251 (even though I am quite overqualified for this NOC) just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Now the NOC 2251 is class B, so I wonder if it will effect my score or how soon i get my ETA. Grateful for any pointers!!
> 
> Yours Anxiously


The NOC code to be applied should be close to your day to day job. So you have to see which one suits you the most. Moreover, you need to apply to that specific NOC code that you eligible for and according to your title.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bolywoodexistentialcrisis said:


> So here is the source of my confusion: I am eligible for two NOCs, 2151 (architect, class A) and 2251 (architectural technologist, class B). I have read that someone people got a rejection from listing their profile under NOC 2151, the reasons are hazy as to why. So i wanted to apply under NOC 2251 (even though I am quite overqualified for this NOC) just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Now the NOC 2251 is class B, so I wonder if it will effect my score or how soon i get my ETA. Grateful for any pointers!!
> 
> Yours Anxiously


You must choose the code that most closely matches your job, not the one that you think will get you into the country.


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

bolywoodexistentialcrisis said:


> So here is the source of my confusion: I am eligible for two NOCs, 2151 (architect, class A) and 2251 (architectural technologist, class B). I have read that someone people got a rejection from listing their profile under NOC 2151, the reasons are hazy as to why. So i wanted to apply under NOC 2251 (even though I am quite overqualified for this NOC) just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Now the NOC 2251 is class B, so I wonder if it will effect my score or how soon i get my ETA. Grateful for any pointers!!
> 
> Yours Anxiously


Hello if someone go through a Rad A and had accident and lead to Die so you never again go that way ?
Sir
one tip need to rememeber is for 0 , A NOC requested one CLB level more than B
please be NOTE : and be sober and be curious please 
So how NOC will affect ? NOC 0,A,B .... Yes maybe if you have job offer ( i hear before more points not sure)
best wishes
go through NOC check which one closer to your job


----------

